# Sale on HEPA vacs



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Sherwin Williams is having a "Pro-Show" in our area next week. The Dustless Technologies Hepa vac will be onsale for $365.00. If you are looking for a good deal on EPA approved vacs, you may want to check out the proshow in your area.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thats a great deal, they must be selling them for cost. Everyone i've seen even the cheapest, the cost is right around that.


----------

